# Win 95 upgrade to 98 or ?????



## resum (Oct 8, 2003)

Have a compaq celeron 500 that was moved a couple times and since then it stops loading win95 (just get the logo - starting win 95 and it just keeps going without ever completing. I have the original System Restore from Compaq ( in floppy and CD), but am reluctant to use it because it says that it will overwrite all data on the computer. I also have the original win 95 disk and someone gave me a WIn98 uprade CD and told me that when he upgraded using that CD, all his files were saved. My problem in doing that is that I can't access my CD drive. I tried to use the bootup disk (for 95 and 98 from bootdisk.com but got an invalid message. Is there something I missed doing with those disks? I would appreciate any help on these issues. I am not a computer techie but I can follow simple directions. thanks again for any suggestions and advice. Mycomputer has a 5 gig hard drive.
I also have a Portable Hard Drive Backup (1.5 or 2.5 gig) that works from the parallel port and has most of the programs/files that I could use but also is not accessable.

resum


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

The file you downloaded from bootdisk.com. Did you execute the file and create a bootdisk or did you just copy the file to the floppy. The files you download from bootdisk.com are executalbe files that creates a bootdisk. It is not a bootable file.


----------



## resum (Oct 8, 2003)

LwdSqashman:
Thanks for the reply. I wasn't sure how to create that bootdisk from the executable file. Also not sure which version of bootdisk to choose/use. The computer was running win95 from Compaq. There are two versions of 95 and 4 versions of 98(I would like to upgrade to 98 if that is doable). I have both a win 95 CD and a win98 Upgrade CD. Seeking advice/help for an obvious novice when it comes to this type of issue.

Thanks
resum


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Download a Win98 boot disk


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm

The Windows 98 SE OEM boot disk should boot most Windows 9x systems.

Download the file and remember where you put it.
Insert a clean floppy diskette in your floppy drive.
Double click on the file you just d/l'ed and that will CREATE a boot floppy.


----------



## resum (Oct 8, 2003)

Downloaded the 98 se oem disk and made it bootabl. First message was something like Compression Error but I continued and tried to reach the CD drive with no success. I did get something called a Ram Drive or File but didn't know where to go from there. I accessing the CD drive by trying the different letters from D to E but couldn't get the CD. When I typed F:, I got the Ram File/Drive????, with various files on it. Didn' know where to go from there. Thanks for any help on this issue.

resum


----------



## MNMike (Sep 28, 2003)

resum,

Just a thought here and I may be wrong. You say that you moved the system a couple times and the system didn't boot up afterwards. Did you try opening the case and checking all the cable connections? Disconnect and reconnect the cable/wires to make sure everything is tight.

May, or may not, not.

Mike


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Was the hard drive compressed by chance?


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Was the hard drive compressed by chance? *


Let's hope not!!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by resum:_
> * First message was something like Compression Error but I continued and tried to reach the CD drive with no success. *


----------



## resum (Oct 8, 2003)

The drive definitely was not compressed.
The compression error came up first when I used the bootup 98 disk but it continued after I pressed enter and thats when I got this Ram Drive with various files on it. Still can't access the CD. Thanks for help.
resum


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Reboot with the boot disk, watch the info scroll by, you should see where the cdrom drive letter is assigned or an error message saying it couldn't be found. The ram drive should go to D. The cdrom drive will push one letter ahead.

And you shouldn't have gotten anything of the likes of a compression error using the boot floppy.


----------



## resum (Oct 8, 2003)

thanks for reply on problems with 95 and 98 boot disk. On latest try, first message is that "the compression driver cannot be found . . . to get a version from vendor for this version of windows". Could this mean that I should try using a win 95 boot disk? Also, bootdisk message said "that no valid CDrom device driver found: MSCDOO1". I decided to try using the safe mode to see if that provided any useful info which listed the following:
HiMem ,Sys is missing:
Error in Config,Sys line1;
EMS386 is not installed - XMS not present;
File is missing or corrupt: C:\CPQDOS\CPQIDECD.SYS
Error in Cofig .Sys line9;
Warning: the High Memory area(HMA) is not available.
Any recommendations/advice would be appreciated.
Thanks
resum


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Does F 10 per chance work to get you into the bios setup (without boot disk).


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

What boot disk are you using?


----------



## resum (Oct 8, 2003)

I was told to try the Win 98 se disk by someone on this forum.


----------



## resum (Oct 8, 2003)

Correction - that bootdisk was win 98 SE OEM.
Thanks
resum


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by resum:_
> *Correction - that bootdisk was win 98 SE OEM.
> Thanks
> resum *


Hmmm, I think that would have been me in post #5 

Just wanted to make sure.


----------



## resum (Oct 8, 2003)

Tried using this bootdisk on another computer where the CD Rom drive wasn't working - after accessing a:, I went to D: and the CD was working. When I try this on the compaq celeron computer where I'm trying to boot to the CD, I get drive not recognized - I've tried all letters from to G:. I noticed that my old disk drive has partitions for C, D and E: Is it possible to delete E: using DOS, since there is no important data there. Maybe the CD will be recognized as E:.

Thanks for any advice
resum


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

..y'all need to remember something,
.. compaq doesn't use a true bios, 
..[some call it a 'ram drive', BUT!!!, a 'compaq ramdrive', is different than the normally used term], 
..compaq's 'bios' is stored in a hidden partition on the hard drive,

..that's why you don't use a generic boot disk etc. with a compaq!,

..and once you blow the hard drive, [with the hidden partition],
well, you can always order another one FROM compaq at their price,

..compaq = PROPRIETARY,

daniel_b23804

edit:
..experience, 
..got about 25-28 of 'em in the back-room from customers that figured the cost of compaq's replacment hard drive just wasn't worth it,
..ocassionally use a part out of one, [for what that's worth],

daniel_b23804


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

There is a Link to the site where you can download a rompaq. or at least there used to be. A rompaq is a boot disk which will help restore the hidden partition that runs the f10 bios for compaq computers,,,,,,We need the model and serial to guide you to this site,,,if its still there.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I didnt see where you Awnsered Acacandy's question,,,,when you power on,,,start tapping f10 and continue till you see a blue screen with a menu,,,,,,Does that work?? Does the menu appear?? If it does select exit without saving changes and let us know.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

..yeah, if it's a fairly recent model, no problem, otherwise.......
..[besides, he/she already has the compac boot disk], what's he/she need another one for???,

daniel_b23804

edit::
..you CAN try the compaq way,
..compaq already has the bios configured to do it THEIR way,
..put THEIR boot disk in, put THEIR restore disk in, 
..and yes, ALL info there will be gone, 
..it puts the system to the EXACT state it was shipped from the factory,

..you can modify a compaq to your heart's content, 
..but when they get to where they don't boot, and you mess with the hard drive,

..well, good luck,

daniel_b23804


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Daniel I will tell you really fast,,,,,,,We are here to help, not discourage.



Resum,,,,,let us have the model and serial,,,all will do thier best to help.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

..and i will tell you just as fast,
..read the posts,
..i am not the one recomending varios and sundry boot disks and downloads, 
..just stating facts,
..sometimes pays to RESEARCH BEFORE recomendations

daniel_b23804


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

ok,,,, I understand. Information is required and has not been obtained. So the research for the point of the subject has yet to be learned. Would you agree? If you would like to learn how to do this its quite possible. Being impolite and telling ppl their time is a waste doesnt seem to me to be the way of a person who is here to help or learn..


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

quote:
ok,,,, I understand. Information is required and has not been obtained. So the research for the point of the subject has yet to be learned. Would you agree? If you would like to learn how to do this its quite possible.

quote from post 1:
Have a compaq celeron 500 that was moved a couple times and since then it stops loading win95 (just get the logo - starting win 95 and it just keeps going without ever completing. I have the original System Restore from Compaq ( in floppy and CD), but am reluctant to use it because it says that it will overwrite all data on the computer. I also have the original win 95 disk and someone gave me a WIn98 uprade CD and told me that when he upgraded using that CD, all his files were saved. My problem in doing that is that I can't access my CD drive. I tried to use the bootup disk (for 95 and 98 from bootdisk.com but got an invalid message. Is there something I missed doing with those disks? I would appreciate any help on these issues. I am not a computer techie but I can follow simple directions. thanks again for any suggestions and advice. Mycomputer has a 5 gig hard drive.


..what part didn't you understand?,

quote:
Being impolite and telling ppl their time is a waste doesnt seem to me to be the way of a person who is here to help or learn..


..what post was this in????

daniel_b23804


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I read the thread,,,,I have followed it from the first post.  There is no model and serial there,,,,Just watch an appreciate the learning. Your not beyond learning are ya??

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=177333&perpage=15&pagenumber=1


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Whoa Guys.......
I know Compaq machines are a real bear but maybe we should exhaust all possibilities before Resum looses all their personal info in a Compaq Restore. Its entirely possible it may be a lost cause but why not try!!!!

Here is a thought that may work if all other options fail. Since the boot partition seems to be the problem area on this drive why not see if Resum can have remove the drive itself set it up as slave on another machine and pull all the critical info off of it. After that is done they can reset to Master, reinstall on the original and then use the compaqs restore disks. The only loss would be programs added since new and those can be re-added if they have the CD's or retrieved from Internet again if downloaded.

Another thought...... I have successfully taken several older Compaq's and deleted partitions, repartitioned, and formatted the Compaq drives to make them standard C: extended dos partitioned hard drives and then loaded the OS's. It takes a bit of digging to find the drivers for the chipsets, on-board video and Audio if present but the only thing left Compaq after I was done was the decal on the front.

Dave

PS: Resum.... Have you opened the case and made sure all connections are tight as suggested earlier? It may be worth a look.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Geeshhh I should have thought of that,,,,,all the files are still there. 
Daniel excuse me if my remarks got on your nerves,,,the point I wanted to make to you is that giving up teaches nothing, and that if we attempt to help all involved will gain,,,,even if we are not successful. Send me a Pm if you like. I will be happy to share as much as I can or listen to what you have to say,,, respectfully.


----------



## resum (Oct 8, 2003)

Thanks for advice from everyone. tried the F10 and nothing happened; it just went into trying to start windows 95 again.
Compaq model 9548; serial #6545HSA9P271.
Thanks
resum


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

The link is below,,,,you will need to download it,,,,,install a fresh floppy in the drive. Then click the icon and follow instructions. Also you should consider Daveys post about the files if there are any. All data will be gone,,,you can slave your drive to another drive in another computer and get off what you want,,,After to continue you will need your windows cd and the keycode,,,,,if its your compac recovery disk Im not sure that you will lose all the files and programs,,,,,I personally don't know. Either way,,,,,good luck. I'm off to work. Let us know.

http://h20015.www2.hp.com/en/any/na...39662&lc=en&plc=&sw_lang=en&pagetype=software


----------



## resum (Oct 8, 2003)

Downloaded ROMpaq SP9847 and executed file - it asked if I wanted A: or B:, chose A: and it started copying file and after short time got message - Error #12 file write failure. Did I do something wrong or ?????. I'm not to familiar with Daveys post re slave/master stuff - never opened a computer yet. I did have this compaq connected with another compaq via direct cable connect (connected/set up by friend, who now moved away), if that will help any - although I'm sure that connection (via serial ports) is now out. If I have to use the Compaq SYS. Restore disk I would like to upgrade to 98. Because I only have a WIN 98 Upgrade CD, will I have to install Win 95 first?
Thanks
Resum


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No. You can install 98 only, it will ask for proof of ownership where you'll have to pop in the 95 disk so it can verify.

In any event, in order to reach bios, you'll need to get that hidden bios partiton back on though.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Either the floppy drive is broke,,,,,the disk is too small,,no good or not empty. The rompaq does work I made sure it did before I wrote the post. Someone else will step in and help you with the Direct cable connection,,,,,Im not familiar with it. Either way you need to get that floppy loaded....try another drive or another floppy. Make sure its empty and at least a 1.44mb disk.


----------



## resum (Oct 8, 2003)

I finally got the Rompaq to work and loaded it successfuly. Tried the F10 tapping on startup and got only a Keyboard error message. I know the keyboard was working because I eventually got to A: and accessed C:; was able to actually see my files there and was surprised that I was able to run MS Word for DOS which I still occaisionally use - it even ran the spell check. I tried running Xtree Gold but no luck - it would have made copying or deleting files a lot easier. But no Windows or CD access yet. I hope I'm doing that F10 correctly.
Thanks again,
Resum


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

If you get a keyboard error message, you may be hitting the F10 key too early, wait til you see the little red line in upper right hand corner or the first beep, whichever comes first.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

..candy, post 34,
..resum will be using the restore discs, which contain w95 so that will install w95, 
..as in post 23, [i think], THEN w98 could be installed, and anything else that resum wants to add, other software applications, whatever,
resum,
..it does have it's advantages though, makes everything all brand spanking shiny new, no mistakes, os, mb drivers, drivers for other peripherals and cards, etc.,
..but, [knew there was one, didn't you?], then again, that's one of the big bummers working with 'restore discs' rather than a from-scratch setup,
..any changes made, updates/upgrades to os, do have to be reinstalled,
..and, change just one thing in your hardware/peripherals because it wears out or you want to update something and it becomes a very daunting task indeed,
..unless you do as davey7549 suggested, then the restore discs become no good to you, and then it's a from-scratch install,

daniel_b23804


----------



## resum (Oct 8, 2003)

Still no luck with the F10 key - no matter when I start tapping it still ends up starting Windows. Also, I've never seen a red line on the screen. It usually starts counting the numbers up to 49,000+ and then I get the beep and it starts Windows no matter How much I tap the F10. I'll keep trying, maybe I'm doing something wrong - it won't be the first time. If I have to use the Restore disk, I may try to save some of the files using Xcopy to floppies. Is this possible or a reasonable option?
Thanks again,
Resum


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

resum,,,,,if its small files you wanna copy or some pictures then you will not need so many but if its programs it would take a lot of floppies,,,,,,I mean a pile of em. Your best bet is to slave your drive to another computer,,,,Do you have access to another computer??


----------



## resum (Oct 8, 2003)

I do have access to another computer but not to knowledgabe re guts of the computer. I'd be starting from scratch. I also have a copy of the programs on a backup portable drive set up to work off the parallel port )this drive is the original from the Compaq - it was replaced by a friend years ago - went from 1.5 to 5 gig. F10 still not producing anything but F8 gets me into the safe mode, etc. if that is of any use.
Thanks again, 
Resum


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm wondering then, the friend who replaced the drive, probably didn't put the Compaq partition on, thus the reason for F 10 not working.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

You can get to your desktop in safe mode??


----------



## resum (Oct 8, 2003)

Yes, I can get to safe mode. Have done it a couple of times, including choice #1 which is for CDrom access, but with no luck accessing the drive.
Thanks again,
Resum


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

When you say choice 1 for cdrom access, this is when you are booting with the boot floppy with cdrom support, correct? Is info still scrolling by that the cdrom could not be loaded?

Keep in mind that with the boot disk, the cdrom drive letter will move one letter ahead from where you know it to be. So if it was D, it will now become E.


----------



## resum (Oct 8, 2003)

Yes, I've accessed safe mode through the boot floppy and I still get the same message that no CDrom was available. Ialso have tried the different letters as I mentioned in a previous note; my old hard drive went up to E: so I tried f: which is the Ram drive created by the boot floppy' G: gets an invalid drive response. I asked before if it were possible to delete the E: drive if that would make a difference.
Thanks again,
Resum


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

CDROM won't work in safe mode.


----------



## resum (Oct 8, 2003)

Sorry, it was thru the boot floppy procedure that I tried to access the CDrom. I just tried the safe mode again and went thru it step by step; messages were: EMM 386- not installed; XMS Manager- Not Present; HIMEM.SYS is mizzing; High MemoryArea is not available- additional low memorywill be used instead;after Windows\Net start- abort, etc. went to C: and checked some of the programs there and noticed I had Laplink 4, which I havent used in YEARS.; but I did get it to boot. Don't know if this is of any help but I'll keep trying as long as there are possibilities.
Thanks again.
Resum


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

There are links below which may apply,,,,,,click it and scroll down to 


> The system displays a Missing Himem.Sys, Unable to Control A20 Line, and/or XMS Manager Not Installed errors after warm-booting the computer.


http://www.sanbornsoftware.com/my-wn98p.htm

http://www.geocities.com/inn-cite/fdoscfg.html


----------



## resum (Oct 8, 2003)

Thanks for the links supplied by bandit 429. I tried them both. First one applies only if you can get Windows running and then to use Sysedit. Second one seems to apply only to the Dos Config.sys which had the Himem.sys file in it when I accessed it.
I think the files missing/corrupted are in Windows Config.sys, etc.
I'm not sure of this because a lot of this is new to me. Another question I have is about the hard drive that I have been able to access and actually run Dos programs on - does this mean that the hard drive is OK? Someone suggested that my hard drive may be gone or going.
Thanks again,
Resum


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Did you run the two following commands "in DOS" ?



> If your system ever crashes or locks, when you restart, you should run scandisk or chkdsk /f to repair any allocation errors.


 http://www.geocities.com/inn-cite/fdoshdd.html


----------



## resum (Oct 8, 2003)

I ran Scandisk a couple of messages ago and got plenty of "do you want to repair......." ; I think I usually answered yes. Should I run it again? 
Thanks
Resum


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Yeah chances are though if you still get the messages the drive is bad.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Download drive diagnostics program from hard drive manufacturer and run it on the drive.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Wow great idea Candy,,,,,if you can't find what you need just post everything you can find on the drive. You will probably have to take it out.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Maxtor's should work on any of them


----------



## resum (Oct 8, 2003)

Happy Thanksgiving to all:
I found my original Western Digital Installation disk and ran a diagnostics program that was on there. Final Message was that the maximum # of errors has been exceeded and that I should contact Western Digital Tech Support. Also found a Compaq Diagnostics disk and it also found Hard Drive errors - noticed that when it was checking the different drives it was able to access the CDrom. The Western Digital message also included various details including Serial # and the number of the drive. Not sure if any other details should be posted here. It also gave me option of going into the BIOS?CMOS and make changes - seemed a little tough for me.
Thanks again
Resum


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You are at the end of the road.

Contact Western Digital to see if per chance the drive is still under warranty. Probably not, but worth a check.

Then check out CompUSA, OfficeMax, etc. for sale on another drive.


----------



## resum (Oct 8, 2003)

Will contact Western Digital Monday - they were closed for holiday. I found an old program called Spinrite which is supposed to be capable of repairing hard drives. Must have used it years ago - it is a Dos program; tried using it but it messaged that it couldn't recognize the new partitions on this computer. I know they have newer versions of Spinrite - wondering if anyone has any familiarity with this program or whether it is worth trying. Also found an old copy of Laplink (for Dos) which I was trying to use to copy data to a good computer but that computer is Win98 and I couldn't connect. Haven't used this program in many years - if anyone has any ideas re copying data to the other computer without having to remove the hard drive, I'd like to try that first.
Thanks again for all the advice.
Resum


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I can recommend this little program,*
ZIP- PC to PC parallel and serial connection file transfer program.
*You can find it about three quarters the way down on this page:
http://members.cox.net/dos/communic.htm
I use a home made laplink cable to go between parallel ports.
The program will work between serial ports too, but not as fast.
It runs in Assembler (i think) and is fine in DoS.
They call it ZIP, a bit misleading that, i call it ZIP-DCC best of
luck with it, John


----------



## resum (Oct 8, 2003)

Thanks John1 for the ZIP file connection. I tried it and coudn't get it to connect; in reading their instructions, it requires you to enter the following on two lines when using Dos: MODE Com:2400,n,8,1,p (on first line) and CTTY COM1 (on second line); whenever I tried doing this from A:, it just went back to the A prompt when I pressed enter; even entered the second line that way but didn't connect. Haven't used Dos commands in years so I don't know if I'm doing something wrong. You mentioned that you were using a Laplink cable; I also tried the same command with an old Laplink Dos program that I found. I've also tried both parallel and serial connections. Appreciate any advice. Thanks again.
Resum


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Resum,

I dont remember that, i'm pretty sure i just un-zipped it and ran it
From that link, you should have got a Zip file of about 50kb.
After un-zipping, you should get seven files from it.

Did that part go ok ?

John


----------



## resum (Oct 8, 2003)

Thanks:John1, 
I unzipped it OK and even ran it on one computer. I couldn't get it to connect to the other computer. I'm not sure if it was that MODE etc. that I mentioned in my last note was the problem or if it is the bad computer or something else. Thanks again.
Resum


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Resum Its a matter of personal opinion,,,,,,,my personal opinion is that its much easier to remove the hard drive and use it as a secondary drive. You can copy till your hearts content and its really not too complicated.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Resum,
You unzipped it ok?
good.
You will need that program on the other PC too.
just copy to floppy and stick it on the other one.
Plug in the cable, start both programs,
and you should be good to go.

Hi Bandit,
some people don't want to pull their PC to bits
until they have tried everything else.
Even if it would seem easier to you or me.
Each to their own.

Regards, John


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I understand John,,,,,,,,. Nice to see you.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi


----------



## resum (Oct 8, 2003)

Thanks aagain for the advice. Installed ZIP on both computers successfully and still could not get them to connect. I suspect its the MODE command that has to be entered when working from DOS or the bad computer is just not capable of connectiing. I tried both serial and parallel connections. Just in case, is there a Web site that provides instructions re slave/master setup. Thanks.
Resum


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

http://harddrives.akoss.net/upgrade_hard_drive.html

this does not show you exactly what to do but when someone posts to explain the pictures at the link will help you understand the terms used.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Here is a better one,,,,,,,,time for me to work.

http://compreviews.about.com/library/weekly/aa-diy-secondaryhd.htm


----------



## resum (Oct 8, 2003)

Thanks bandit429. I will first try to exhaust all software possibilities, but I think that the hard disk is gone completely. I tried the restore disk and it had to abort due to some sort of error. I might try to format the drive from A. I noticed that there was a format capability on some of the boot disks that I had tried.
I can't access C: now where I was able to before. I think that I may have messed things up by trying different approaches to revival of the drive. Thanks again.
Resum


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Occasionally but not often it does happen that you may still get files after being connected as a secondary drive........There is one more trick if that doesnt work.


----------



## resum (Oct 8, 2003)

I finally installed the original hard drive on the Compaq but it is only 1.5 gig; not enough space to do what I need. I will probably try to get a larger hard drive if I can find one that is worth the trouble on an older computer like this one. 
Someone loaned me an Dell AMD 6 which has 3.3 gig and Windows 98. I tried installing the HP Laserjet 4 which was real easy on the Compaq, but the Dell keeps asking me to put the win 98se disk in the cd drive. I didn't have it but was loaned a copy of one from a friend. When I put the disk in the cd drive, I keep getting the same message to put in the 98se in the drive, I'm guessing that Dell had a proprietary version of 98se or that it had files on there that are not on the 98se disk that I have. One file it keeps asking for is Finstall.dll, which I couldn't find. Is there an easier way to install this printer with this computer? Thanks again for any assistance.
resum
In checking to see if this was 98 se, I could find nothing to say it was anything but win98.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Check under c:\windows\options\cabs.

Also, if you use the windows cd, you may have to point it to the win98 directory on it, rather than just straight to the cd drive.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Thats a printer driver,,,,,,if you have no success please describe the printer,,,any further errors and it is important to describe the type of connection the printer uses.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It's an HP LaserJet 4 bandit  May have to use generic HP drivers. I had one of those staples, and I think I used a 95 driver, or another model.


----------



## resum (Oct 8, 2003)

Thanks for the response. I finally found the file in Windows/System/Finstall.dll.
Resum


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

So, we are all solved on this thread?


----------



## resum (Oct 8, 2003)

Not yet. I still have to install a different hard drive on the compaq presariol; the old one I reinstalled is to small. The printer driver was for an old Dell Amd that someone gave to use in the interim till I fixed the compaq. I'm just not sure whether its worth the trouble and cost. Thanks again for the advice.
Resum


----------

